# So the Tesla Model S can be upgraded with extra seats



## ridesharetime (Jul 12, 2015)

Apparently the Model S from Tesla can have an additional 2 seats in the back for kids. (See link below)

Do you think Uber will allow this vehicle as XL?



























Tesla's also have a front trunk known as a "frunk" since they have no engine solving the luggage issue if using the back for extra seats.









Full article:
http://www.cartalk.com/content/fast-forward-first-pedal-metal-teslas-model-s


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They won't have it as XL but I'm sure that tesla will sooner or later have a 7 seat cuv. That would make a nice black car once the cost of the vehicle comes down.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

who puts seats back there anymore? worst car company ever.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Perfect car for those who want to load more than 4 pax into a sedan. No problemo, homie. Get in the trunk!
Seriously, this car is perfect for a cab/livery, just like Crown Vic, Prius and my fav, Ford Escape Hybrid. Already I ve seen a low mile, used for $44k. Once gas hits $5/gal, this is the only way to go. Low maintenance too. Battery life and insurance could be an issue tho. Can't wait for Model III.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> who puts seats back there anymore? worst car company ever.


They are VERY creative!! I would consider this vehicle if it were XL


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> They are VERY creative!! I would consider this vehicle if it were XL


not really. mercedes did it before them. apparently they're still doing it. I was hoping they stopped.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> not really. mercedes did it before them. apparently they're still doing it. I was hoping they stopped.


Ha...that's funny. But I meant in terms of their electric car, etc...


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Do you see the children's car seat like seat belt buckles. Definitely not for adults. And also not safe for kids if there is roll over.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

You want to spend $100K to drive XL though at roughly $2/mile??


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> who puts seats back there anymore? worst car company ever.


Come on. Don't hate because you can't afford one. The owners of Tesla's reject your opinion.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Eat.Sleep.Drive said:


> Perfect car for those who want to load more than 4 pax into a sedan. No problemo, homie. Get in the trunk!
> Seriously, this car is perfect for a cab/livery, just like Crown Vic, Prius and my fav, Ford Escape Hybrid. Already I ve seen a low mile, used for $44k. Once gas hits $5/gal, this is the only way to go. Low maintenance too. Battery life and insurance could be an issue tho. Can't wait for Model III.


The Model 3 will change everything. Electric cars are the future. We have a guy here in Portland with a home-built EV that does 0-60 mph in less than 2 seconds and the 1/4 in close to 10 seconds flat. It's his "daily driver." The "turbo kiddies" have got their butts kicked by him more than once at the drag strip....and a bunch of times when they're stupid enough to challenge the car "stop light to stop light."

The replacement for displacement is the electric motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2015)

My Tesla has the jump seats. They are designed for kids under 5 feet tall and less than 50 pounds. For xl you have to be able to seat 7 adults, so i never bothered to ask uber about it. Select is more money anway.


----------



## everestsdad (Feb 24, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> who puts seats back there anymore? worst car company ever.


I disagree. The seats are not the best for me but how can they be worst car company ever? Ever driven one? Did not think so?
" You do not know what you do not know."


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

everestsdad said:


> I disagree. The seats are not the best for me but how can they be worst car company ever? Ever driven one? Did not think so?
> " You do not know what you do not know."


I have not driven one, and I don't know why I'd want to.


----------



## everestsdad (Feb 24, 2015)

That is exactly the point. You do not know yet or you would have driven one. Its ok. You will someday and then wonder why you waited.
It is inevitable. Are they perfect? No sir. They are the best overall IMO.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

EVs aren't inevitable. There are a few prospects that could completely derail them. One is the research into an "artificial leaf" that's been going on. So far they've managed to make alcohol. If it works out the result would be a solar panel type device that takes in CO2 from the air and water and produces alcohol or some sort of hydrocarbon. Then we just cover west Texas, New Mexico, etc. in the things and have plenty of "gas." Another one is hydrogen fuel cells, Toyota's favorite. Get the fuel cells and supporting tech figured out and you can make hydrogen out of water using wind and solar power and use it to power cars. Again, lots of panels in the southwest and windmills all over the place. Of course a hydrogen fuel cell car would be an EV, just not powered primarily by batteries. It might have a bank of batteries like a typical hybrid though. That would allow the car to use regenerative braking and also provide extra power for rapid acceleration.

That said, I'm thinking a battery based EV may be in my future since it'll be a while before any of the alternatives become a serious option.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Do you see the children's car seat like seat belt buckles. Definitely not for adults. And also not safe for kids if there is roll over.


Its a 5 point harness, doesnt get any safer then that in a roll over.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> For xl you have to be able to seat 7 adults.


7 adults?


----------



## Kaptain (May 20, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 7 adults?
> View attachment 11265


Driver plus six adults equals seven.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Kaptain for breaking down that math.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> You want to spend $100K to drive XL though at roughly $2/mile??


Just another example of an Uber driver who has no clue or lacks the ability to do the Uber math and arrive at the
TRUE bottom line vehicle expense for Uber driving. Prior to this thread I was amazed by the people who lease a $40000 car to drive for Screwber, but this tread surpasses that BIG TIME!


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> They are VERY creative!! I would consider this vehicle if it were XL


If you can afford a $100k car, I have no heavenly clue why you'd slum it making $10/he driving Uber.



itsablackmarket said:


> not really. mercedes did it before them. apparently they're still doing it. I was hoping they stopped.


GM has been doing it for decades. Likewise for Volvo. It's nothing new and yeah, it's not meant for full size adults.


----------

